# People who have recently moved or plan to move to West Australia



## nirmit (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I just noticed that this forum doesnt have a thread bringing together people who have recently moved or are planning to move to West Australia. 

I and my wife are moving out in Novemeber this year, and hence currently aim to make some good friends there.

Hope to hear from many of you.

Best,
NS


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Nirmit,

Happy to connect & thanks for starting this thread.

I am currently awaiting visa approval for WA SS 176.

Presume you have received your visa & all set to move. Good luck with your move. 

Stay in touch & please share your experiences. Hope more WA mates connects with us here.


----------



## MKS1 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Lets connect*

Planning to move around same time guys let's contact each other.


nirmit said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just noticed that this forum doesnt have a thread bringing together people who have recently moved or are planning to move to West Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## nirmit (Jul 17, 2012)

Good to hear from you both!!

Just to give you guys an intro: am a Business Research professional with a work exp of more than 3 years. Currently live in Delhi NCR.

Lets use this forum to know each other, share information on West Australia (especially Perth) with each other, and help ourselves lay a strong base to our new beginning.

Best,
NS


----------



## MKS1 (Jul 27, 2012)

*me too stay in delhi*

Let's catch up some time.


nirmit said:


> Good to hear from you both!!
> 
> Just to give you guys an intro: am a Business Research professional with a work exp of more than 3 years. Currently live in Delhi NCR.
> 
> ...


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

nirmit said:


> Good to hear from you both!!
> 
> Just to give you guys an intro: am a Business Research professional with a work exp of more than 3 years. Currently live in Delhi NCR.
> 
> ...


Sure NS

Here's a link on perth that you may want to check out showmeperth.com.au


----------



## nirmit (Jul 17, 2012)

At Speedyv9: Nice link. The city seems to be happening, which is good!!! So where are you currently ? Delhi ?

MKS1: Sure we should connect. Let me know your contact details.

Best,
NS


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

nirmit said:


> At Speedyv9: Nice link. The city seems to be happening, which is good!!! So where are you currently ? Delhi ?
> 
> MKS1: Sure we should connect. Let me know your contact details.
> 
> ...


NS I am based in beautiful Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia at present.


----------



## harpreetdippy (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Nirmit

I am also from Delhi and moving to Perth next month. What kind of profession are you in?


----------



## nirmit (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Harpreet,

I am a Business Research Consultant, what about you ?

Best,
NS


----------



## harpreetdippy (Aug 11, 2012)

nirmit said:


> Hi Harpreet,
> 
> I am a Business Research Consultant, what about you ?
> 
> ...


I work as a business analyst and will be moving to perth, wa very soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

good luck guys .. have a safe and happy landing ... wil catch you up in JULY 2013...
;-)


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I am from Bangalore..currently in state sponsorship stage from WA. Beeing a bit optimistic, but hope I get my visa by november/december..will move immediately once visa is granted..looking for a shared accomodation in Perth once we land..(hubby and me) hows the shared accomodation scene like in perth? Is it easy to get one and wat are the rates like?


----------



## harpreetdippy (Aug 11, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am from Bangalore..currently in state sponsorship stage from WA. Beeing a bit optimistic, but hope I get my visa by november/december..will move immediately once visa is granted..looking for a shared accomodation in Perth once we land..(hubby and me) hows the shared accomodation scene like in perth? Is it easy to get one and wat are the rates like?


I arrived in Perth, WA yesterday i.e. 07 Sept' 2012. I arranged the accommodation while I was in India through online. I am paying $200/Week inclusive of water, electricity, gas and internet.


----------



## susiestar (Aug 19, 2012)

harpreetdippy said:


> I arrived in Perth, WA yesterday i.e. 07 Sept' 2012. I arranged the accommodation while I was in India through online. I am paying $200/Week inclusive of water, electricity, gas and internet.


Harpreetdippy - would you mind sharing which website you used to source and arrange your accommodation from India itself?


----------



## harpreetdippy (Aug 11, 2012)

susiestar said:


> Harpreetdippy - would you mind sharing which website you used to source and arrange your accommodation from India itself?


Please go thru 

Perth Indians
http://www.gumtree.com.au


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

harpreetdippy said:


> I arrived in Perth, WA yesterday i.e. 07 Sept' 2012. I arranged the accommodation while I was in India through online. I am paying $200/Week inclusive of water, electricity, gas and internet.


Hi harpreetdippy..thanks for the info..hows the accomodation like? Is it fully furnished or unfurnished? And are you sharing it with somebody or is it independent?


----------



## harpreetdippy (Aug 11, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Hi harpreetdippy..thanks for the info..hows the accomodation like? Is it fully furnished or unfurnished? And are you sharing it with somebody or is it independent?



Well it's a big house and 1 other family is also living here in this house. This house has a big living room, dining room, a large kitchen with all the facilities, my room has big wooden almirah, queen size bed which can accommodate 2 adults and a child, huge back yard, good location, very peaceful area...


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

harpreetdippy said:


> Well it's a big house and 1 other family is also living here in this house. This house has a big living room, dining room, a large kitchen with all the facilities, my room has big wooden almirah, queen size bed which can accommodate 2 adults and a child, huge back yard, good location, very peaceful area...


Is there any bond you payed? And hows the locality in terms of travel and facilities? How far is it from the city?


----------



## harpreetdippy (Aug 11, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Is there any bond you payed? And hows the locality in terms of travel and facilities? How far is it from the city?


Yes you need to pay 2 weeks rent in advance + $400 for the bond. My locality is very good, peaceful, near to train station is just at 3 mins walk, Perth City is just at 15 mins by train.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

harpreetdippy said:


> Yes you need to pay 2 weeks rent in advance + $400 for the bond. My locality is very good, peaceful, near to train station is just at 3 mins walk, Perth City is just at 15 mins by train.


Thanks a lot harpreetdippy..wats the localities name..will appreciate if u cud help me out before I arrive in perth..


----------



## harpreetdippy (Aug 11, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Thanks a lot harpreetdippy..wats the localities name..will appreciate if u cud help me out before I arrive in perth..


I am living in Queens Park which is in Cannington.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

good going guyss


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Anymore forum members headed to Perth?


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Hi Guys!!*

Hi Guys!!

I am Chetan Sharma from Gurgaon ,Mechanical Engineer having more than 5 yrs of experience in Automotive Industry. 

I am currently waiting for my WA SS 190 approval,Hope to get same in coming weeks:ranger: 

Its great initiative to know each other so we can have strong base and good friends once we reach in perth 

If every thing works as per plan ,I am planning to move in March-April 2013


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> I am Chetan Sharma from Gurgaon ,Mechanical Engineer having more than 5 yrs of experience in Automotive Industry.
> 
> ...


Good luck Chetan with your application and hope it comes through asap.

PM me once you receive your grant and will include you in Perth migrant contact group


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Headed to Perth..


----------



## theone1 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Visa granted*

Hello friends ,

Visa approved in end of Nov 12

planning to enter in April may 13

...................... greeting to Perth members and hope to hear more about from you about Perth........


1


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi chetan,

My hubby is a mech engg with 13 yrs of exp. from the automotive industry as well...we r from south india....
We are awaiting our pr grant anytime soon. All set n done, we hear WA has more opportunities in the mentioned sector.....what does ur research say? Do u have contacts in perth...do share know-abts on wa n job hunt pl.

Thanks...


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Headed to Perth..


Congrats Katy. Send me PM to connect with the Perth migrant group or let me know your email ID.


----------



## speedyv9 (Aug 9, 2012)

theone1 said:


> Hello friends ,
> 
> Visa approved in end of Nov 12
> 
> ...


Congrats Theone1 Send me PM to connect with the Perth migrant group or let me know your email ID.


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

speedyv9 said:


> Congrats Katy. Send me PM to connect with the Perth migrant group or let me know your email ID.


Thanks sppedyv9.. r u currently based in perth?? would like to gather more info about perth..


----------



## abhihere (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi All, 
This Abhi from Pune - INDIA, heading to Perth in 1st or 2nd week of Feb 2013. VISA 176. Software development exp (Java). 

Just two months remaining. Currently my preparation is going on in following topics

1. TICKET - Air ticket booking. Planning to book Singapore Airlines. 

2. JOB - Resume update is going on as per Aus format. Trying to understand current job in Perth. Specially with Java. Creating list of job web site, where I can upload resume. Will start applying 15 days before leaving. <Question> Do you people knows any CV builder service provider in Aus format. Like get here in NAUKRI (job website)? Also I am going search for job consultant specific to Perth area. 

3. ACCOMMODATION - Not yet started on this topic. Going to search on gumtree and perthindia. <Question> Do people know any preferred area for indian (near by india store, station)?

4. BANK ACCOUNT - Probably in next few days I am going to open an account in Commonwealth Bank. As per my research most of the banks provide same service (NAB, westpac etc..). 

5. INTERNATIONAL DRIVING LICENSE - Will apply for this soon. 

6. SAME NAME AFFIDAVIT - In some of the document my middle name is not mentioned. I am going to have affidavit for the same. 

Any thing else you people think of before leaving?

Initial I will move alone then after few months family will join me. 

Thanks 
Abhihere


----------



## theone1 (Jun 15, 2012)

hello , 

as i collected infor about driving licence .... do not go for international driving licence .. indian driving licence with smart card is ok for initial 3-4 months.

further in perth we can apply for australian liecence.



experts please correct if i am wrong.......


----------



## abhihere (Jul 11, 2012)

theone1 said:


> hello ,
> 
> as i collected infor about driving licence .... do not go for international driving licence .. indian driving licence with smart card is ok for initial 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


Hi TheOne, 
One of my friend recently moved to Perth. He was saying that we should have Extract Letter from RTO. 

I am not sure about this extract letter is it same as IDP. Or how to get extract letter?
--
Abhi


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

anyone from perth? waiting for grant and then planning to move to perth


----------



## abhihere (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi All,
I got information about extract letter from RTO.
1. It is different from IDP.
2. As per my knowledge IDP is not required for initial couple of months.
3. Extract letter is must for getting DL on the basis of Indian DL.
4. You can get extract letter from RTO. No need to visit personally to RTO.
That's all from my side.

Abhi


----------



## livinginoz (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Guys, this thread is great and thanks for all persons who have shared their info. I am a software engineer and moving to perth by january end. I am currently living in Sydney and moving to Perth for other reasons. 

If anyone could share their tips on finding software job, it will be very helpful to grab an opportunity sooner. BTW, I have changed my resume to Australian format and my resume is getting rejected as I am currently not living in Perth. Any tips or suggestions would be of great help.


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi ,

my name is harry.civil engineer . got a PR -190 visa category. Planning to move perth soon . currently living in dubai . anybody civil engineer there ?? any body knows about job opportunities in perth for civil engineer 

cheers , 

harry


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

I have my 190 approved by WA, planning to apply next month for visa and move by middle of next year. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## theone1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Actually i am also facing same problem ...

but earlier i asked same question in this forum ....

expert advices Australian CV is "descriptive"......


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been reading through this thread and I wanted to share my experiences since I have been in Perth for the last six months.

I am in Human Resources and havent found a job in all this time. Perth is very expensive and if you plan to move here please make sure that you have enough money to last for more than six months.

Jobs are mostly in the construction or mining sector and they look for experience in the areas. If you have the relevant experience or relevant qualifications you can hope to get a job soon.

Apart from these sectors health care is the other big sector that has opportunities. So if you are in any of these three sectors you should not have a problem in finding work.

If you are not then you need to come with an open mind and be ready to change professions if necessary. But it will not be easy. If you know people who are already settled here and if they are willing to help then it will make life easier to an extent in terms of searching for jobs. Be ready to work in temporary or contract jobs or even unpaid assignments to build local experience. Once you get past the local experience hurdle things get a little better. You should also look at jobs in the local government which is usually more open to accepting applications from Permanent Residents with no local experience provided you are able to meet their selection criteria.

On an average I end up spending about 3500 a month. But that's because I cant cook and so end up eating out. Rent comes to about 1400 a month for a studio. It will be cheaper if you seek shared accommodation. and you can definitely save money by cooking so by conservative estimates you may end up spending about 2000 to 2500 dollars if you are single and able to cook and manage shared accommodation and really live frugally.

Hope these pointers help. If IT is your chosen area I would suggest that Melbourne or Sydney is a better option. What you could do however is connect with and apply in the big 4 firms as they have offices in Perth and may have requirements.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

theone1 said:


> hello ,
> 
> as i collected infor about driving licence .... do not go for international driving licence .. indian driving licence with smart card is ok for initial 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


Kindly tell what is the smart card.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## theone1 (Jun 15, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> Kindly tell what is the smart card.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum



Smart card driving license is having Chip like on credit card / company ID card.

i have attached example her with 

http://www.mid-day.com/news/2011/jul/080711-smart-card-driving-licence-WIAA-RTO-mumbai.htm


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

theone1 said:


> Smart card driving license is having Chip like on VISA / company ID card.


Oh ok. I thought smart card is some local AUS stuff 
Thanks for clarifying !!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## theone1 (Jun 15, 2012)

hello 

need single sharing accommodation in Perth in march2013
i am from Pune & Got 176 PR visa..

can some one help me ??

sagar


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Senior Experts.. I want to clear few point if you can ans then it would be a great help for me :
I got my visa on 9th Jan (189 -as System Analyst with almost 9 years of exp in India).
1. I am Planning to move to Australia in April 1st Week will that would be a good time to find a job. 
2. I am thinking to Land in Melbourne or Sydney (please suggest if any there is any better place where i can find good job. as of now i am moving along will call up my wife once i get a good job oppurtunity)
3. As for docs i will preparing all set docs from India only (my Agent suggested me to keep at least 4 sets of all my DOCS ATTESTED by notary as it will cost me more in AUS and need to submit attested copy every where
4 one last question if any one can tell me what all docs i need to Apply for TAX number, Medicals, Open up an Bank account, driving license and to get a shared accommodation on rent..or these need to be in attested copies or without attested copies will also work..

Please suggest me o this...


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> my name is harry.civil engineer . got a PR -190 visa category. Planning to move perth soon . currently living in dubai . anybody civil engineer there ?? any body knows about job opportunities in perth for civil engineer
> 
> ...


Hi Harry,
I have just applied for WA SS on 17/01/2013 , Can I request them for an early approval as I am a bit tense as if they take more time as specified of 30 working days , I may be left with less time for invite as I am turning 45 on 02/04/2103 . Been assessed +ve by EA on 16/01/2013 as Professional Engineer ( Civil ) ANZSCO - 233211. Hope everything goes well and fast.
Thanks in Advance for the advice.
Sandy44.


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Harry,
You can find lots of jobs on seek.com.au .will have to find as per your experience . Quiet helpful as I have read WA in having good civil jobs in costruction & mining sector . Best of luck for your relocation in Perth .
Sandy44


----------



## pr10131 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hii Pradiprn.....

I am Sales profession....selling tools in construction Industry...how is job market for Sales Professional....

Thanks


Pradiprn said:


> I have been reading through this thread and I wanted to share my experiences since I have been in Perth for the last six months.
> 
> I am in Human Resources and havent found a job in all this time. Perth is very expensive and if you plan to move here please make sure that you have enough money to last for more than six months.
> 
> ...


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Harry,
> I have just applied for WA SS on 17/01/2013 , Can I request them for an early approval as I am a bit tense as if they take more time as specified of 30 working days , I may be left with less time for invite as I am turning 45 on 02/04/2103 . Been assessed +ve by EA on 16/01/2013 as Professional Engineer ( Civil ) ANZSCO - 233211. Hope everything goes well and fast.
> Thanks in Advance for the advice.
> Sandy44.


hi , 

you may able to get sponsorship on or before 20/2/2013 & you will be invited within two days of your s.s approval which will fall on say 23 or 24 of feb. If once you got invited , then no need to worry about the age. good luck.


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

My name is shakeel Mech Engineer got PR-190.Live in dubai.Planning to move perth by June.whats ur plan




harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> my name is harry.civil engineer . got a PR -190 visa category. Planning to move perth soon . currently living in dubai . anybody civil engineer there ?? any body knows about job opportunities in perth for civil engineer
> 
> ...


----------



## navigator81 (Nov 7, 2012)

I applied on March 3rd 2012
CO Allocated on 26 April
CO : Sunita Krishnan
Still waiting for anything to happen, When do you guyz think i will get my Meds Call and eventually the Visa Grant.

I was told it takes around 12 months to process 176 Subclass , do you think its a fair assessment ?


----------



## theone1 (Jun 15, 2012)

navigator81 said:


> I applied on March 3rd 2012
> CO Allocated on 26 April
> CO : Sunita Krishnan
> Still waiting for anything to happen, When do you guyz think i will get my Meds Call and eventually the Visa Grant.
> ...


Hello 
I think you should enquire about it because i applied for visa in July 12 before rules got changed with wa state sponsorship and my visa granted in Nov12.


----------



## navigator81 (Nov 7, 2012)

did u applied using Select method or using the older method ?


----------



## c1phertxt (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey folks,

I've been living in Australia for almost 5 years now.

Melb - 2 years 
Sydney - 1.5+ years
Perth - ~1 year

Let me know if you have any questions (especially around comparisons between cities). 

My impressions regarding Perth:
1. Extremely expensive as compared to any of the other states. This is by virtue of the resources sector (esp mining) where salaries for even unskilled roles (or blue-collar roles) are extremely inflated. As a result, there is an artificial inflation of cost of living (rent, groceries, transport etc). 

2. Perth is the last throwback of "white Australia" and as such you may experience slight prejudices if you're non-Caucasian. From what I can gather, this is due to high % of blue-collar workforce which may mean lack of tertiary education as well as low cultural diversity as compared to the eastern states. 

3. Public transport: Buses are extremely unreliable and the surface transport network has not scaled along with the massive growth in the city's population. On the other hand, parking in the CBD is extremely cheap (fraction of what you'd pay in the eastern states) and as result, driving is a viable mode of conveyance. The trains are very good and quite reliable. Although, in certain instances they haven't really scaled with the increase in population very well. As a result, in certain lines, during office hour rush, it will be like sardines in a can. However, as far as I know, there are initiatives to scale rail transport on a war-footing.

Note: Cabs are the cheapest I've seen in Australia. This is a pleasant change. However, distances are quite high due to the spread of the city, so in the end, "cabbing" may not be worth it. Just be mindful. 

4. Unlike most cities, the CBD is not really the "heart" of the city. Perth is extremely spread-out and one would be well advised to purchase some sort of personal conveyance. For eg. there is no decent movie theatres in the city (there is one, but that's pretty rubbish). For a decent multiplex you may need to travel a fair distance (for eg. cannington/fremantle).

5. The city is very laid back and has amazing weather. It's a real treat if you're bringing family.  You're going to have a blast as there is tons to see and tons to do. Coupled with a lack of cookie cutter apartments and a relatively flat suburbia, it is quite idyllic. Make sure that you research the suburb you're moving to quite thoroughly. Remember, an inexpensive suburb may not be the best for you. There is a quite high proportion of destitutes in WA; so a move to a slightly expensive suburb may be worth it... just for the safety aspect. 

6. WA by virtue of its isolation from "rest of Australia" is a technological backwater. As a result, decent internet connectivity is pretty shocking. You need to ensure the place you're moving to has decent ADSL 2+ (check the ISP's coverage map; my personal preference is tpg). A positive outcome of this is that WA is among the priority areas for the National Broadband Network (warning: if there are any anti-NBN folks out there, GFY). Places like Victoria park have already had fiber deployments in certain estates, so for technically savvy people, this may be something to consider when looking for places to live.


I'll post more if you guys need any clarifications (please don't ask me too many specifics about localities)


----------



## theone1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Omg
I am reading this kind of opinion about Perth first time.


----------



## c1phertxt (Jan 17, 2013)

theone1 said:


> Omg
> I am reading this kind of opinion about Perth first time.


Would you disagree? Just wanted to paint a realistic picture so that people know what to expect.  Its not all rainbows and unicorns as the perth tourism website seems to suggest.


----------



## theone1 (Jun 15, 2012)

c1phertxt said:


> Would you disagree? Just wanted to paint a realistic picture so that people know what to expect.  Its not all rainbows and unicorns as the perth tourism website seems to suggest.


Not to cross your view . . . because i have not landed in Perth yet . . . Ha ha ha . . . 
But thanks for eye opening review. . . . . .


----------



## pebbles09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for sharing your experience. Can you also share experience about Melbourne?. Thanks.





c1phertxt said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been living in Australia for almost 5 years now.
> 
> ...


----------



## c1phertxt (Jan 17, 2013)

So I just got a message from one of the member who is planning to move to Perth but is having issues finding a place. 

Message is:
_actually i am searching accommodation in Perth through gun tree. but presently as i am outside of Australia i am not able to see mobile numbers and noone is replying on phone. . 

can you suggest of some solution? Or some local website for accommodation search in Perth?
_

Thought if I posted my response here, it may benefit some other folks in a similar predicament. 

So here goes:

Use the messaging system on the right (i think?). Just be a bit cautious and try not to give too much information about yourself right at the outset. Also, don't make any financial transactions before actually arriving in Australia (as far as possible; however this doesn't always work out as landlords may give the accommodation to someone else if it is not reserved).

For proper rentals look at realestate.com.au and domain.com.au Do note though that in a lot of states in Australia (I think in WA, Vic and NSW) you cannot apply for rental without physically inspecting the property. This is by law, as a result of which, real estate agents will not accept an application unless you've actually visited the property. Moreover, renting a property is a really arduous process as it is almost like a university application. You need salary slips (or some form of proof of income), ID proof, in certain occasions rental history (only if you've already resided in Australia) etc. Once you lodge the application, you then wait for a +ive or -ive response.

For people who would like to rent a place, the best advice I can give is to find a temporary place to stay for a few weeks (maybe even a month) and start attending property inspections. These are typically organised over weekends by real estate agents. Some suggestions for temp accommodation: airbnb, not1night and even on gumtree itself. 

As usual, please be cautious with gumtree adverts. There are some extremely unsavoury individuals who prey SPECIFICALLY on the immigrants and international students who are looking for places to stay. If you are a student, contact your University housing councillor's ASAP if you find something suspicious and they'll be able to give you more guidance. If you're not a student, it is a judgement call. If something looks too good to be true, it probably is. E.g. if you're getting a snazzy ultra-modern apartment in the CBD for only $300/week, alarm bells should start ringing. Also, post your Q's on the thread and people who've stayed in Aus for a while should be able to give you advice.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

c1phertxt said:


> So I just got a message from one of the member who is planning to move to Perth but is having issues finding a place.
> 
> Message is:
> _actually i am searching accommodation in Perth through gun tree. but presently as i am outside of Australia i am not able to see mobile numbers and noone is replying on phone. .
> ...


Thanks you for the eye opening factor but 2 of my friends will be moving to Perth (in Feb end as they have heard that Feb will be the best option to find jobs) one of them is Business Analyst and System Analyst. they told me that Perth is quit cheaper then Melbourne or Sydney and they told me that salaries and job opportunity are also for SYSTEM Analyst in Perth now i am not sure it's true or not....Please suggest me on this...


----------



## c1phertxt (Jan 17, 2013)

rkumar1 said:


> Thanks you for the eye opening factor but 2 of my friends will be moving to Perth (in Feb end as they have heard that Feb will be the best option to find jobs) one of them is Business Analyst and System Analyst. they told me that Perth is quit cheaper then Melbourne or Sydney and they told me that salaries and job opportunity are also for SYSTEM Analyst in Perth now i am not sure it's true or not....Please suggest me on this...


Perth is cheaper in certain respects. Public transport could be pretty cost effective if you're a regular commuter (by using smartrider with direct debit from your bank account, you're fares are much cheaper). However, rent, groceries, eating out (even fast food) is more expensive. Don't let that bother you too much though, it also means that pay-scales are generally higher too. 

With regards to the job market, I'm not quite sure as I've been living under the rock. However, a good indicator is the number of jobs pertinent to your position/industry on seek.com

Hope that somewhat answered your questions.  I realise that I painted a picture of doom and gloom but only because very few people talk about the negative aspects of WA. Overall it is a very beautiful state with amazing weather. In addition, life is a bit easier because of the absence of the hustle and bustle of the eastern states. I think most people from India would find it to be a very pleasant change of pace ... coupled with an absolute lack of pollution and crazy crowds, it is quite a nice place to stay.


----------



## c1phertxt (Jan 17, 2013)

pebbles09 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for sharing your experience. Can you also share experience about Melbourne?. Thanks.


Hey pebbles,

As this thread is about Perth, I'll try to keep it quite short.  

Disclaimer: I was in Melbourne 3 yrs ago, so some of this may have changed

Observations:
1. Very well planned city. Feels like the middle ground between Perth and Sydney.

2. The city is heavily multi-cultural. The % of immigrants is extremely high.

3. Fairly reasonable rental and prices for groceries, eating out etc are in certain cases lower than Sydney.

4. Definitely a place where you can settle down for good.

5. High level of technological maturity. ADSL 2+ coverage is pretty good. Not sure about NBN deployment. 

6. The "sporting" state: there is an absolute ton of stuff to do and see in Melbourne. 

7. Weather is possibly the weirdest in Australia. You can experience sunny weather, crazy rains and freezing cold... all in one day. Make sure you buy a sturdy umbrella (I had a Shelta branded golf umbrella that you can get @ Myers; very very strong because of carbon fibre frame and it was the only umbrella that didn't get ripped to shreds by the strong winds in Melb).

8. Like Perth, Melbourne has an "integrated ticketing system" for public transport called myki (has quite a coloured past; google it.. was quite a basket case). Transport was very inexpensive a few years ago, but they seem to ratcheting it up quite a lot. However, still not as retarded as Sydney . 

9. There is extensive growth happening in the outer suburbs and for people wanting to eventually settle down, this is probably the best city in Australia to do so. Great schools, great infrastructure and being part of the east coast so not very far away from anything that matter (sadly Perth is often referred to as the a*****e of Australia because it is so far away). 

10. Trains are pretty decent, but be very careful at nights (just like Sydney). There are white-trash teenagers who cause trouble on the trains at nights. 

11. Gives the distinct feel of a very European city. 

12. When you're there... head to Federation square. There is free wireless... a massive projection screen (plays stuff all year round) and the information booth. If you plan to see Melbourne and the outlying areas, that is the place to go for tours, maps, guides etc. There is always something for every budget. 

13: My personal experience is that when you're looking for places to stay... avoid the following suburbs like the plague:
- Footscray : its an immigrant suburb. Sadly, because of the extremely low cost housing, it has (had?) become a hotbed of gangs, druggies and other dregs of society. 
- Sunshine
- Cragieburn and broadmeadows
- Dandenong

Recommendations regarding places to stay:
- Moonee ponds
- Essendon
- Pascoe Vale
- Strathmore
- Brunswick
- Richmond
- South Yarra (hehe.. its a bit expensive)
- Collingwood

There are more.... I can't really remember them all.  All in all, probably the best city in Australia to stay with family and basically settle down.


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

c1phertxt said:


> Perth is cheaper in certain respects. Public transport could be pretty cost effective if you're a regular commuter (by using smartrider with direct debit from your bank account, you're fares are much cheaper). However, rent, groceries, eating out (even fast food) is more expensive. Don't let that bother you too much though, it also means that pay-scales are generally higher too.
> 
> With regards to the job market, I'm not quite sure as I've been living under the rock. However, a good indicator is the number of jobs pertinent to your position/industry on seek.com
> 
> Hope that somewhat answered your questions.  I realise that I painted a picture of doom and gloom but only because very few people talk about the negative aspects of WA. Overall it is a very beautiful state with amazing weather. In addition, life is a bit easier because of the absence of the hustle and bustle of the eastern states. I think most people from India would find it to be a very pleasant change of pace ... coupled with an absolute lack of pollution and crazy crowds, it is quite a nice place to stay.



Thanks a lot bro for such important information...Will u be able to share an average cost of leaving for 2 guys who suppose to eat 15 days outside and shared accommodation like 1bedroom rent, Please suggest with amount including like( regular stuff for kitchen for daily use, electricity bill, internet bill, monthly transport even if we travel throughout the month..and off course party twice in a month..


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi

Great info.Great post.Planning to move by June.Are there any specific areas where indians prefer to stay.specific localities?Are there any industrial areas in perth where you can see only industries or companies.Name of the area if possible?




c1phertxt said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I've been living in Australia for almost 5 years now.
> 
> ...


----------



## c1phertxt (Jan 17, 2013)

rkumar1 said:


> Thanks a lot bro for such important information...Will u be able to share an average cost of leaving for 2 guys who suppose to eat 15 days outside and shared accommodation like 1bedroom rent, Please suggest with amount including like( regular stuff for kitchen for daily use, electricity bill, internet bill, monthly transport even if we travel throughout the month..and off course party twice in a month..


Thanks mate. I'm trying to help out as moving to a new country can be a really stressful experience. 

Cost of living is an extremely subjective thing. I am pretty awful with managing my finances  as im quite a technophile (I spent over $1000 in SSDs, microserver, HDD etc in the last 5 days). 


I'll try and help you out a bit with my estimates:
- 1 bedroom rent (depends totally on the locality; take a look at realestate.com.au or domain.com.au) - could be around ~$200/week close to the city. 

- regular stuff for kitchen use : Go to kmart and bigW and you should be able to pick some "okay" stuff for pretty cheap. Also, if you use a pressure cooker, get it from India. The prices for these is crazy in Australia.

- electricity bill: generally charged quarterly. Completely depends on the season, type of appliances used and the type of stovetop you have. Since gas is cheaper than electricity, recommend a place where the stoves and hot water are gas powered. Generally costs me approx $200-300 a quarter (inc electricity & gas). Please note that I use the dryer for several loads every weekend, so that uses up a lot of electricity. Also, I have 3 laptops, a beastly desktop machine and now a microserver which tend to chew up a fair bit over time. In addition, my housemate is constantly glued to a 60" plasma (old tech which guzzles electricity) whenever she is home. So for a 2 person household with our sort of usage, $200-300 for a quarter (i think; my bills are included).

- internet bill: I use tpg, pretty reliable and suits my heavy usage. I am on the ADSL2+ unlimited plan. Take a look at their website. Remember, for an ADSL2+ connection, you need to have an active phone line. Unlike India, you can choose a phone connection and internet connection from different service providers. The infrastructure is open to all vendors and is maintained by telstra (generally). 

- monthly transport: this is completely dependent on where you stay.  I take the train from Mt Lawley to the Perth station (and back). Costs me $1.45 per trip as I use a smart rider and have linked my bank account to do a direct debit as soon as the balance falls below $6. 

- Party: Booze is extremely expensive in Perth when you go to a pub or something. Way ahead of most other cities in Australia. If you plan well, you could host something at someone's house as it tends to be dramatically more inexpensive if you buy from a bottle shop. 
Btw, Cigarettes are very pricey here. The govt claims that it is to discourage smoking but that's a load of bullcrap. They make a really tidy sum off the taxes. So most people used to get ciggies from duty free. Once they realised that, the duty free allowances were brought down drastically to make this a very unattractive option. From 200 cigs/person it was brought down to 50 cigs/person in mid 2012. 



shakeeltabu said:


> Hi
> 
> Great info.Great post.Planning to move by June.Are there any specific areas where indians prefer to stay.specific localities?Are there any industrial areas in perth where you can see only industries or companies.Name of the area if possible?


Thanks mate. I'm not really sure about Indian localities in Perth. I know of the ones in Syd and melb but not Perth. I think there are a fair number of indians in Victoria park. 

My personal opinion is that it is always preferable to stay in a multi-cultural suburb. Assimilation and cultural interaction is key.  It would be a shame if Australia goes the way of UK where there are insular communities that are almost micro-nations in themselves. What is rather unfortunate is that in such communities ethnic identity is regarded as sacrosanct and therefore does not evolve. A prime example would be certain Indian and Pakistani communities in UK. They are culturally (and mentally) decades behind the societies in their home countries as the latter have constantly evolved.  /rant


----------



## ronkhu (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Buddy,

Thanks a million for the loads of information and observations shared by you.
Really appreciate it.

I am all set to land Perth on 9th Feb and needed a couple of advice. If you dont mind, can you share your mail id or mobile number on private message so that I can call you. 

My mail id is [email protected]

Also, can shed some light on the Part time, Casual / odd jobs which I would plan to take up after I land in Perth and search for a real linked with my domain experience. I just wanna make sure that I can arrange for some cash to take care of my monthly expenses and save my funds so that I can use that to furnish my house and get car etc when I bring my family to Perth after securing a good job.

Would wait for a response from you and Thanks in advance for your help !!


----------



## navigator81 (Nov 7, 2012)

Congrats ronkhu! Keep sharing ur findings....Good luck


----------



## theone1 (Jun 15, 2012)

ronkhu said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Thanks a million for the loads of information and observations shared by you.
> Really appreciate it.
> ...


experts please advice........
because i also do have same question in my mind....
that .. what kind of jobs i can do in perth in initial time if i get in my relevant field after 1 or 2 months.......???


----------



## sanjay shinde (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello!

i am from Abu Dhabi .likely to move to perth with family in April 2013 .i had been alreday granted PR in OCT 2011 ,state sponsored (WA) .

i am from oil & gas background working in HEALTH , SAFETY & ENVIRONMENT 

i had been at perth last MARCH 2012 for my maiden trip after granting PR

i am seeing lot of opportunities in HSE in mining and oil and gas .and optimistic to get through it . still applying and applying but not yet yielded so far 
few suggested to relocate there first as relocation cost is much higher .

looking forward to get job at the earliest . any help ,suggestion is highly appreciated !

Thanks & regards


----------



## sandy44 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Sanjay,

Can the co-applicant and the dependants move after you can say 4 to 5 months or they have to move along the principal applicant . She'd some information on this.
Regards,
Sandy44


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

c1phertxt said:


> So I just got a message from one of the member who is planning to move to Perth but is having issues finding a place.
> 
> Message is:
> actually i am searching accommodation in Perth through gun tree. but presently as i am outside of Australia i am not able to see mobile numbers and noone is replying on phone. .
> ...


Very useful information. Thanks mate


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

abhihere said:


> Hi All,
> I got information about extract letter from RTO.
> 1. It is different from IDP.
> 2. As per my knowledge IDP is not required for initial couple of months.
> ...


Dear Abhi,

I will need more info on Point 4 as to how can we get it? Could you please PM me ur email?

Cheers


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi guys , i am planning to move to perth in mid may with my family. Anyone thr who can help me finding a shared accomodation for first few weeks, as i had 2 little kids coming with me. Help would be really appreciated


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Hi guys , i am planning to move to perth in mid may with my family. Anyone thr who can help me finding a shared accomodation for first few weeks, as i had 2 little kids coming with me. Help would be really appreciated


Hey sach, though i havn't granted visa yet, i have plan to move to perth at the same time u r planning. I have a kid, so i am looking for accommodation.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Guys, check out gumtree.com.au, filter on real estate, I am sure you will find some good options thr..

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Guys, check out gumtree.com.au, filter on real estate, I am sure you will find some good options thr..
> 
> Cheers,
> Karan


Yes thats correct and I hope you will get a house in between 300-350 p/w.


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,

I am a graduate civil engineer with around two years of project engineering experience in Dubai. I am currently in the process of applying Australian Immigration. I want to go for State Sponsorship but I am confused between Western Australia(Perth) and New South Wales (Sydney). Can you please guide me about what should I go for as I have absolutely no idea about the job prospects in either of the two. I will be highly grateful for your help and gracious guidance.

Many thanks.


----------



## Rekha Raman (Jan 26, 2012)

sandy44 said:


> Hi Sanjay,
> 
> Can the co-applicant and the dependants move after you can say 4 to 5 months or they have to move along the principal applicant . She'd some information on this.
> Regards,
> Sandy44


Hi Sany44,

Once the visa is granted anybody can move to australia independently irrespective of the applicant status, I mean dependents, co applicants all have their own visa so no issues. Only constraint is all of u have to visit australia for initial entry before the date then its all fine how u plan from there on.

Hope this help,
Rekha


----------



## hasnainbadri (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I hope all are fine and doing good
I am from Gujarat, India and i have been granted Visa Class 475 last week.
I am planning to move to WA in July end.
By profession, I am mechanical engineer and having 7 years of experience in piping design and engineering.

Please advice me where i can stay and get the job easily.
Shall i need to do job for first year in regional areas or any 1 year out of 3 years?
Which is the good location to stay in this Visa?

Kindly advice.

Thanks in advance,
Hasnainali Badri


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

hasnainbadri said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope all are fine and doing good
> I am from Gujarat, India and i have been granted Visa Class 475 last week.
> ...


You need to stay close to city so this will save some travel time for you. Mayland, osborne park, lidderville. These are quit close to city...I am not sure if you have already moved. Depened on cost as well how much rent you want to pay...hope this will help.


----------



## theone1 (Jun 15, 2012)

hi all,
Just Completed 2 yrs in Perth.

I will say its live city.

I like it ...

Cheers


----------

